# scrap box to bobbin sander.



## devonwoody (9 Aug 2009)

chucked some scrap in to the dustbin ~Friday, fed up storing it.
Pulled it out Sunday.







Turned a piece on the lathe.






Glued on some abrasive paper.






Made a thinner one as well






Solved one of my tissue box problems.


----------



## Rob_H (23 Aug 2009)

Good one. Will be borrowing that idea.


----------

